# Your own host



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I often see many of the newbees asking who do you go to to host your website. I even see some of you folks not happy with your current host. Well have you ever thought of being your own host. Controlling you own web or webs as in my case. No I don't mean getting your own server and spending a fortune and having to learn a lot of lingo mombo jumbo.. I know this old guy has trouble with a lot of that. But I am my own host. 4 years ago I looked at becoming a reseller for hosting company. I bought space and have unlimited domains. I use a company called Grabweb www.grabweb.com Now I pay less than they offer now but I have been on board for awhile so they treat me good. I pay less than $25.00 a month..I think it is $29. a month now. but here is the good part. I don't use all my space so I host others website that I have built for people and charge them for hosting.. so I pay.. nothing..plus I currently have 8 websites of my own for my business. What's great about that is I get a lot of linkage to my webs and that helps my index's. I can also add a new site in a day without waiting to hear back from a company about when they are ready for me.. In fact I added a new site yesterday.. Bought name on Friday from godddy.. changed server names to my servers at grabweb.. went to my control panel told myself how much space I wanted, mail, aliases, etc. Built the new web and was done in few hours.But I controlled the whole process. You can even add ecommerce. There are a lot of bundled programs they offer with the price. So it might be worth looking into. Lou


----------



## skulltshirts (Mar 30, 2006)

You did a good job on your latest websit Lou.
To host sites like you do, do you have a dedicated computer to store the sites on? If so, how much space are u using for them?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

All the space usage is on the servers that are located with the company I buy from. The only thing I have on my PC are the designs that I send to the servers. One thing that I believe a lot of people think is that websites take a lot of space.. yeah.. if your amazon or something that big.. but I give my clients maybe 10 MB of space for web and up to 100 MB for traffic. I watch them closely and if they need more I adjust it.


----------



## chris24net (Apr 28, 2006)

I agree Lou. And you can also get some of this flexibility with regular hosting from some companies. I pay 9.95/month at hostgator.com and get 5GB storage, 75GB of bandwidth and unlimited domains, which I can add at any time without having to go to them to set up anything. I can't technically resell it, but it does give me a lot of flexibility for my own domains and for my friends. And it's cheaper than a reseller account. The only thing about mine is at the 9.95 level, you can't get a Private SSL. You need to be on their 14.95/ month plan. Which I'm probably about to do.


----------

